# My boys: Neo mastiff and Lab



## hankandkooper (May 24, 2010)

My boys: Hank is a Neapolitan Mastiff (11 mos.) and Kooper is a Yellow/Dudley Lab (2.5 yrs)


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't know that neo's came in red: I've only ever seen them grey! pretty pups, btw.


----------



## hankandkooper (May 24, 2010)

Thanks! Hank is what they call a "Mahogany Neo." His mother was a tawny/gray color and his dad was brindle. We were only able to see one of his brothers and he was a beautiful gray with blue eyes.


----------



## lilstrlett (May 26, 2010)

Aw they are both so cute!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Zowie - what a face on Hank!


----------

